#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  cleaning out my autoaddresses

## NJGuy22

Working with Outlook 2007 and when entering a user name, it brings up a whole list of individuals that I have previously emailed.  I've switched job functions and would like to clear this out.  Is that easily done?

----------


## teylyn

Hi NJGuy,

welcome to the forum.

To delete individual addresses from the autocomplete function, start typing the name, arrow down to the name you do not need any more and hit the delete key.

A more radical approach is to delete the *whole* autocomplete storage. To do this, use Windows Explorer to navigate to

C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook

Find the file Outlook.NK2 and delete it.

hth

----------

